# Whats the highest quality of audio that can be tranfered over an optical cable?



## Shadowruse (Aug 31, 2012)

It's like the subject says


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Depends on what you mean by "quality".

In reference to DVD audio, it's DD5.1 or DTS. For the new HD audio formats used on Blu-ray discs, you need HDMI.


----------

